# Able to take college classes?



## NitroTurkey (Apr 12, 2011)

Did any of you guys manage to take college courses during your apprenticeship? I'm hoping to get accepted for apprenticeship, playing the waiting game for an interview currently. I've already passed the aptitude test, but I would still like to progress beyond my current "Intermediate Algebra" comprehension. 

I could take a night-class of course, one that starts around 7:00 PM so I wouldn't have to worry so much about working late. I imagine it would be uncommon working late enough that I would miss out, but my concern is being put on a project out of town and having the money on the class wasted when I can't show up. There are online classes, but the ones offered by my local community college still require you to take exams in person ( perhaps this would work if you can take them on the weekend ). Maybe there are some accredited colleges that let you do it all online?

Since my local requires you to change contractors several times during apprenticeship, I feel like by the time I got a "feel" for a contractor and if they might keep me working locally it would be time to move on to another.

My reason for wanting to push on in math is that I want to see if I have the capacity for higher level courses, before I decide if I want to pursue a degree. I have interviewed for the apprenticeship once already and was turned down, my local requires proof of 1000hrs electrical related experience to re-interview , which I provided and am waiting to hear back on. I badly want the apprenticeship, so I don't intend to ask my question to them and bring them any doubts.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

NitroTurkey said:


> Did any of you guys manage to take college courses during your apprenticeship? I'm hoping to get accepted for apprenticeship, playing the waiting game for an interview currently. I've already passed the aptitude test, but I would still like to progress beyond my current "Intermediate Algebra" comprehension.
> 
> I could take a night-class of course, one that starts around 7:00 PM so I wouldn't have to worry so much about working late. I imagine it would be uncommon working late enough that I would miss out, but my concern is being put on a project out of town and having the money on the class wasted when I can't show up. There are online classes, but the ones offered by my local community college still require you to take exams in person ( perhaps this would work if you can take them on the weekend ). Maybe there are some accredited colleges that let you do it all online?
> 
> ...


If you can go at night then go for it.:thumbsup:


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

You can usually get a percentage refund if you had to cancel your course. Have you taken the SAT or ACT? That will give you a better idea of your "capacity" for higher courses.


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

NitroTurkey said:


> Did any of you guys manage to take college courses during your apprenticeship? I'm hoping to get accepted for apprenticeship, playing the waiting game for an interview currently. I've already passed the aptitude test, but I would still like to progress beyond my current "Intermediate Algebra" comprehension.
> 
> I could take a night-class of course, one that starts around 7:00 PM so I wouldn't have to worry so much about working late. I imagine it would be uncommon working late enough that I would miss out, but my concern is being put on a project out of town and having the money on the class wasted when I can't show up. There are online classes, but the ones offered by my local community college still require you to take exams in person ( perhaps this would work if you can take them on the weekend ). Maybe there are some accredited colleges that let you do it all online?
> 
> ...


I don't know how it is around the country, but here in NYC and for Local 3 IBEW. The on the job training and school are tied together. which means you work at a min 35 hours and do school 2 nights a week, whether that's on a MOn/Wed or tues/ Thur. School is broken into two parts, Electrical theory from I think 4pm-630pm and then a college class from 645pm-8pm. While you are an apprentice the job site on the days you have school make sure you leave by a certain time to get to the school. Most start times are 730am-230pm, or 745am-245pm.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

sopranocaponyc said:


> I don't know how it is around the country, but here in NYC and for Local 3 IBEW. The on the job training and school are tied together. which means you work at a min 35 hours and do school 2 nights a week, whether that's on a MOn/Wed or tues/ Thur. School is broken into two parts, Electrical theory from I think 4pm-630pm and then a college class from 645pm-8pm. While you are an apprentice the job site on the days you have school make sure you leave by a certain time to get to the school. Most start times are 730am-230pm, or 745am-245pm.


He said college courses Einstein


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

henderson14 said:


> He said college courses Einstein


LoL, my bad well yeah you can still take college courses on your own time. I have a semester left to get my associates at QCC here in NYC and I plan on going FT at qcc and do the unions school two nights a week. This is if I don't start work right away. if I start work right away in Jan, I plan on working with the union, go to qcc PT(this way I get my F-aid and loan $$) and do the unions school. It may seem like a lot, but I've come so far not to finish for my associates in liberal arts , and cause I have 64 or more credits through CUNY when I get into the program I'll be going for my bachelors. So yes you can take college course as long as it doesn't interfere with work, if you work say 730-230pm take class that start at 4pm or later to give your self more time!


----------



## Tec (Nov 26, 2012)

sopranocaponyc reminds me of a mix between "The Situation" and Shockdoc.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Tec said:


> sopranocaponyc reminds me of a mix between "The Situation" and Shockdoc.


 
HA! Awww leave him alone! He's just enthusiastic. 

Many of the instructors I know and have taught with around the country have helped Apprentices out with taking college classes. You should speak to your Apprentice Director and see what he has to say.

What soprano was trying to say is...here in NYC part of our Apprenticeship is that the candidate takes college classes throught his time. On top of that, after achieving your Associates...you can go on for your BA and further if you wish. Every member is given $20K and their spouse $10K to continue their education. 

It's good that your Local rotates you around, trust me on that. Make the most of it and make as many connections as you can. 

As for taking classes...again...speak to your Apprentice Director or Assistant Training Director and let him know you're interested in furthering your education. Believe me, it's nothing that they've not heard before...and it's something to endeavor for. 

Good luck.


----------

